# Petites Annonces Matériel et Services > Gardiennage > Propositions >  balade canine ( 04)

## Kimasa

Bonjour, je propose mes services de "dogwalker" dans la region de digne les bains (04)
Titulaire du certificat de capacité et infirmiere vétérinaire a temps partiel, j'ai créer ma petite entreprise de promenade pour chien , en meute. Je vous joint le lien de ma page facebook ou vous pouvez m'ecrire pour plus de renseignement

https://www.facebook.com/paradogB/?e...ye9GE5ciz4FYVq

A bientot

----------

